# obama a huge success - just look



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Bombshell Report From The New York Fed Suggests The Labor Market Is Tighter Than People Think - Yahoo Finance

Note the headline, clearely you people don't realize what a huge succses this failure in charge is and if you could only READ like a socialsit liberal then you'd realize its all fine and in fact there is a shortage in labor not unemployment!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you trying to tell me that the US of A is still in trouble???


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nope! no trouble at all - 'til we hit the base of the cliff we are falling from.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I am just closing my eyes as I fall, that way nothing will happen.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing new.. At least to me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Nope! no trouble at all - 'til we hit the base of the cliff we are falling from.


Nothing to see here......... move along, move along.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Simply put, the employment-to-population ratio did fall sharply and has failed to recover since the recession. However, an estimate of where the employment-to-population ratio should be based on demographic trends shows that the picture is much better than the unadjusted figure suggests.

If that is the case, the labor market may be tighter than the FOMC imagines — which means inflation and wage growth may be closer at hand than it currently forecasts — and the Committee could come under pressure to tighten monetary policy sooner than its current projections dictate.



Sorry, I couldn't even begin to wrap my head around this report. simply put- I couldn't understand any of it. 
"The job market valueation may or may not possibly be impssibly tighter that ever suspected. While at the same time these blue and red graphs impherically show that red and blue make green. Unless I before E except after green. The job-market versus the flow ratio of the mass spectrometer show significantly major small ginormous gains followed by earthshattering pin dropping losses!"
People, whatever you do, just "shut up and pay taxes, do what the good government tells us, and heres a study to show you how great your doing. Now, back to work. Millions of lazy bastards and lying politicians are depending on you working so they dont have to. 
Dismmissed...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And that's exactly what a leftist obamite wants you to know.....you aren't smart enough to get it so go to the back of the bus, sit down and shut up.

You put it ideally. Common sense is all anyone needs but elitist leftist would be destroyed if common sense was applied so they grow more dismissive each day and will play with their numbers in any way possible to discredit you, me, and common sense.,



Deebo said:


> Simply put, the employment-to-population ratio did fall sharply and has failed to recover since the recession. However, an estimate of where the employment-to-population ratio should be based on demographic trends shows that the picture is much better than the unadjusted figure suggests.
> 
> If that is the case, the labor market may be tighter than the FOMC imagines - which means inflation and wage growth may be closer at hand than it currently forecasts - and the Committee could come under pressure to tighten monetary policy sooner than its current projections dictate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Kool, I thought maybe watching Will vidoe's had fried my brains to incoherent mush.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

See, i cant even spell corektli nhow


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok if the unemployment Rate is 6.5% Does that mean that 93.5% of America is working? 

Anyone have a bridge for sale? I need one


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, lets see; 1.2 million just lost their unemployment benefits - I suppose they all got jobs right away.... NOT!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CBO is reporting right now that Obamacare will cost 2.3 million jobs. Front page on the sites of CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox News, USA Today at this very moment.
But NOT CNN. not a peep from them.
Interesting.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Pay no attention to the man behind the TV news set.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

No jobs, but what do you bet they aren't counted as unemployed either. I am looking foreward to their explanation of the next unemployment announcement.



PaulS said:


> Well, lets see; 1.2 million just lost their unemployment benefits - I suppose they all got jobs right away.... NOT!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its funny I know this story has been picked up by a variety of major newspapers, but each has a different take on the subject - shocking.



rice paddy daddy said:


> CBO is reporting right now that Obamacare will cost 2.3 million jobs. Front page on the sites of CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox News, USA Today at this very moment.
> But NOT CNN. not a peep from them.
> Interesting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Its funny I know this story has been picked up by a variety of major newspapers, but each has a different take on the subject - shocking.


I just find it amazing that news outlets other than Fox News dare to print anything negative about their messiah.


----------

